# Opinions?



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Ok so Im trying to help a friend find a kibble that meets her requirements that is a decent food

requirements

one dollar a pound or under
no corn
contains Glucosamine

Found this stuff that meets those requirements....but is it a decent feed?

Dog food analysis doesn't have a review for it...
guaranteed analysis 

crude protien 21% min
crude fat 16% min
crude fiber 3% max
moisture 10% max
linoleic acid 3.5% min
calcium 1% min
phosphorus .8% min
sodium .3% min
zinc 200mg/kg min
vitamin A 10000 iu/kg min
vitamin E 150 iu/kg min
ascorbic acid 30 mg/kg min
L-carnitine 15 mg/kg min
glucosamine 200 ppm min
chondroitin 20 ppm min
omega 6 2.5% min
omega 3 .5% min

Chicken meal, rice flour, ground brown rice, rice bran, poultry fat(preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavors, flaxseed, canola oil, salt, dried egg product, potassium chloride, dried kelp, dried carrots, dried celery, dried beets, parsley, dried lettuce, dried watercress, dried apples, dried blueberries, dried spinach, garlic powder, choline chloride, E supplement, A supplement, D3 supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate(B6 source), riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, B12 supplement, glucosamine hydrochloride, L Carnitine, chondroitin sulfate, minerals( zinc polysaccharide iron polysaccharide manganese polysaccharide copper polysaccharide zinc sulfate copper sulfate manganese sulfate calcium iodate cobalt carbonate sodium selenite)


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

It doesn't look like too bad a food - I've seen MUCH MUCH worse. 

You know they've done study after study and proven glocosamine doesn't do a darn thing, right? I'm sure others don't agree but I never saw it do any good. Just an FYI  

If your criteria are non-negotiable, I think it's a pretty decent food. What is it?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

myminpins said:


> It doesn't look like too bad a food - I've seen MUCH MUCH worse.
> 
> You know they've done study after study and proven glocosamine doesn't do a darn thing, right? I'm sure others don't agree but I never saw it do any good. Just an FYI
> 
> If your criteria are non-negotiable, I think it's a pretty decent food. What is it?


Its called Nurture Heavenly Harvest and its thirteen dollars for a fifteen pound bag at the grocery store...and yes the criteria is non negotiable because its not my criteria...a friend is having serious money issues and needs a cheaper food..realizing she wouldn't be able to get the best she said she would settle for decent...


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

It's a tad concerning how high up the list salt is but compared to a lot of grocery store foods, I'd say it's not that bad at all.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

That looks like a pretty good food - like myminpins said I as well have seen LOTS of worse ones.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

myminpins said:


> It's a tad concerning how high up the list salt is but compared to a lot of grocery store foods, I'd say it's not that bad at all.



I was thinking this was the best I would be able to find with those reqs...I didn't like the salt and don't see much point in having lettuce in dog food...but not really my call as its not my dog...she just wanted me to find something that fit those requirements that wasn't terrible...


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Then I'd say you succeeded. I'm kind of impressed, actually. Too bad more people won't read ingredient lists and feed such foods when they're trying to find cheap food. Instead, they feed Purina garbage, which is MUCH worse than this food.

EDIT:

Hey, I found this: http://www.redbarnpetsupplies.com/newproducts.asp 



> We choose not to use corn, wheat or soy, which may sometimes be harmful to sensitive animals. Guaranteed to meet your highest expectations or your money back! No Artificial Flavors, Colors or Preservatives Added.


Even better!


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

The only other food I can think of off the top of my head would be Chicken Soup Large Breed. I think it's a bit higher in protein than that one and is in the price range, etc. that you are looking for. Also...maybe the Diamond Naturals Large Breed? It's been a while since I've looked at that but I think it also might fit what you are looking for.


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Where do you buy this at? I am some what interested in this. Do I need to get a hold of customer service at the red barn site?
Thanks


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

TysonsMom said:


> Where do you buy this at? I am some what interested in this. Do I need to get a hold of customer service at the red barn site?
> Thanks


I got it at the grocery store...Harris Teeter to be exact.


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for the info. We don't have that store here, so I am going to keep my eyes open for it at the stores we have here.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Natural Life Lamaderm at Walmart, Maxximum Nutrition Lamb and Rice at Walmart, and Natural Way at Kroger....I really like the first one personally, my dogs did great on it, but Walmart is not good about keeping it stocked. Here's the link for it http://www.nlpp.com/lamadermdog.htm . It's $20 for a 20 lb bag at the wally world near me.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

We used the Maxximum Lamb and Rice when we were in a bind and it did great for my dog with food allergies. We now feed TOTW and the dog with allergys gets the Maxximum still. Cheap yet good. Also at the ****y Bubs around here you can get Canidae for 75 cents a pound. May want to find a feed store they seem to have good food for cheaper than a specialty shop.


----------



## Allie3985 (Jul 19, 2008)

myminpins said:


> Then I'd say you succeeded. I'm kind of impressed, actually. Too bad more people won't read ingredient lists and feed such foods when they're trying to find cheap food. Instead, they feed Purina garbage, which is MUCH worse than this food.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Bukmdano3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just discovered this dog food. I think it's fantastic and the price can't be beaten! My Chesapeake Bay retriever loves it. He is VERY prone to skin allergies, but this dog food seems to make his coat shiny and pretty.


----------



## Chi Nation (Feb 25, 2013)

*Are no corn, $1 a pound, and glucosamine the only requirements? If so, there are a lot better, but as stated already, there are a lot worse.*


----------



## VanLeeRet (Feb 23, 2013)

Victor is an amazing value at $.75lb for most of the foods, even the 30/20.

All USA made. Excellent plant in Texas.


----------

